#          ?

## MoneyMr

6%.

 2012 :



> (   ),    () ,           ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )           ,          .     (   )        50 .       ,                        ,      .


(. 346.21, "    ( )"  05.08.2000 N 117- (.  06.12.2011,  .  07.12.2011))


     .   .          ?

----------


## .

.    ?

----------


## 77

,  6%      100%    ?
..  17208,25   4        4302,06 ?       , 7500,      3198 ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## 77

""    3198,  3500 (..   )   2     (302 )   ?

----------


## vicktoriya

. 2011.   6%,  1.06.2011 -   ( ).     1.01.2011  1.06.2011 -     ?.        11.06.2011.,          .?   ..  1.06  ?

----------


## .

> 2     (302 )   ?


   2 ,   1 .      ,      1  ()  ,     1

----------


## .

> 1.01.2011  1.06.2011 -     ?.






> .?


      2011 ,      ?   ?

----------


## 77

:Smilie:

----------


## vicktoriya

,  ,  1 . ,    ,

----------


## .

.     5 ,    ,      .      1

----------


## vicktoriya

!        ,   ,  5  ,      ,     .

----------

, ,      (    100%   ),        ?

----------


## .

6%        2012 ,  ,  
      ,      .

----------


## sambuka

> ,  6%     100%    ?
> ..  17208,25   4        4302,06 ?       , 7500,     3198 ?


    1  2012  ?
   4     100%       ?

----------


## .

2012 . 2011

----------

(6%)    2011 :    ,  ,         (     )    .
, ,            2011 ?

----------


## saigak

> 2011


.

----------

?

----------


## saigak



----------

*saigak*,   !!!  :yes: 
, -2         2011 , ?    -     2011 ?

----------


## saigak

> -2         2011 , ?







> -     2011 ?


.  .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436183

----------

*saigak*,    ,    , ,   010      ?

----------

**,     ,

----------

.  ,   ...
   ...   2011 .
1   123 000
2  43 000
3  43 000
4  129 000
   338 000
   16160 () 
  20280.       10140.  2400  , ..?
     ,       2011 .   14000,       ,   ?   .

----------


## olesiy

!  , ,  ** ( 6%)  2012 .:  1 . 230 000,      30 000   ().      .        1 ?       1 .?

----------

> 1 ?
>       1 .?





> . 346.21  
> 
> 3.     ,    , 
>        ... , 
>  ( )      ...


     ,
-,     1-  (   )
-,    




> ...     (   )     
>    50 .      , 
> 
>           , 
>      .

----------


## olesiy

,   -,      ? ,   :Redface:

----------


## .

.   1       1 .

----------

:  6%   :
    2012      2821.93
       1-
-     . 3319.92        
-   1/2     5533.2   9-
-      5533.2   

    , ,   1\4     1/4 + 1/4 + 1/4???? ,     ?       ?

----------


## ElenaZ65

> , ,   1\4     1/4 + 1/4 + 1/4????


  .

----------


## 73

,  ,   30  2012     17028,25 .  ,   6%   18950 ,     1/4    , ..   1 ,     14648 ?

----------

> 1/4 + 1/4 + 1/4??


...      ,
,      1/4  ,
  1/4  




> 1/4


1/4 ,   .3 . 346.21  




> 1 ,     14648 ?


18950 - 4302 = 14648   :yes:

----------


## 73

,  !

----------


## Mouretta Jet

!
   1\4   ,     1 ?       31 ?

----------


## ˸

> 1\4   ,     1 ?


  :yes:

----------


## Mouretta Jet

*˸*, !

----------


## OlgaNov

! , ,      ,      1  2012     50%     ,                      50%?

----------


## ˸

> 50%?


  :yes:

----------


## OlgaNov

˸,

----------

? ElenaZ65   "1/4 + 1/4 + 1/4" ,           1/4?   ,       #30?

----------

> ?


    ""
    #30,    ,        

,   1   10 ,   10,   20,      ,
  1    10 ,   -  20,  9  -  40,

----------

..      ElenaZ65,        ,   ,   ,   .        1/4   ,  2/4,  3/4,          17208,25? ?

----------

> 1/4


   ""      1/4 -   

   ,    -    31 ,
   :
  17         1/4      1/4 ,          ,     ,       ...

 - ,    




> 17208,25?


,           (  50%,  )

----------

" 50%",    6%    100%  ?

----------

**,    ... http://mvf.klerk.ru/nk/346_21.htm

----------

,       . !

----------

> **


  :  ,    ,    ,   
..  .         ,

----------


## ___1_

.     .    ( %)   ,        ? .

----------


## .

50%

----------


## ___1_

> 50%


.    100%-   ?

----------


## .

6%

----------


## svv83

.
 .

    .

----------


## ˸

*svv83*, 29   ... 
      01.01.12  30.06.12 (   25.07.12)

----------


## svv83

> *svv83*, 29   ... 
>       01.01.12  30.06.12 (   25.07.12)


1. ,      .   .
2. .    .          ?

----------


## svv83

.....

----------


## svv83

,     :Smilie: 

, , .        ,      25       ?

----------


## ˸

> .        ,      25       ?

----------


## ˸

-       : =8389,05
=2516,71
=2139,21
 13044,97
.3-   ,           ?

----------


## .

> -


  .       -    +      .  *svv83* - ()          :Smilie:

----------


## svv83

> .3-   ,           ?


 ,    .       ,       .

----------


## svv83

> .       -    +      .  *svv83* - ()


, .

,    -   (/ ),   ""    ,        .

       ,   . :Smilie: 

 :      ,  -?

----------


## svv83

> 


.

----------


## svv83

: 
     ,             17208,25.   ,        (   =2.      )?
      2 .,      ()  1/2  17208,25       ,    -?    . .     2 .  4.                ,    ,         17.            2 + 6,     ""   ? 

  .

----------


## ˸

> ,


   ,   ,         ....           4 ,      - 16 ,     4 ...
         2 ,        . ,   2   ....

----------


## svv83

> ,   ,         ....           4 ,      - 16 ,     4 ...
>          2 ,        . ,   2   ....


,    ...          ( )    1/4  17( ),    ,        -  (3)?      ?
.   ,        ,      ?          ,       ?

----------


## svv83

:  2  3       1/4  17  ,    3     ,     1/4  17    .

----------


## ˸

*svv83*,       29.03.12  31.03.12, 01.04.12  30.06.12, 01.07.12  30.09.12, 01.10.12  31.12.12...

----------


## svv83

> :      ,  -?


  :Smilie: 
 ,      .  ,           .
.     -   :Wow:   :Redface:

----------


## svv83

:Smilie:

----------


## Chamil Biktach

!   ,   ,   vicktoriya

2012 .
 -   6%.   917737 .       6% = 55065 .
 -   (  ,       -).

  2012 .  2012 .     (11066.,40+3319,92+2821,93)=17208,25.    -    17208,25 / 4 = 4302.          .

     - 2012   (55065-4302)=50763 .  ?

----------

*Chamil Biktach*, 

       25.04.12

----------

> 2 ,   1 .      ,      1  ()  ,     1


. -         ,     ,   1/4        2013 .,         1/2            ? .

----------


## .

> 1/2            ?

----------

,          -       (  2012 .)    (    )  2013 .?

----------


## .

**,     .  2012    ,  2013  .

----------


## Alenahuj

- ,    ?

----------

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._/2013

   35664.66

----------

> **,     .  2012    ,  2013  .


,     -   ,  .  .   ,     2013 .  (    ),       0,   ,    , .  ,      .

----------

?

      2013 .
 0,  0

   2012  2013 ?

----------

. :
 :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2: 
[B]  346.32  .       (. 2.1     25.06.2012 N 94- 
 ,        ,                     ** 

[B]     *1  2013 . N 03-11-11/91*  ,  ,        ,  1  2013 .                * ,      * ,      50     .

    .  ? :Dash2:  :Dash2:

----------


## .

**,      .              .      .  ,  -       ,       .
   .

----------

> **,      .              .      .  ,  -       ,       .
>    .


 .    .

----------

